# Maui Ocean Club oceanfront vs. oceanview



## nbafan23 (Nov 21, 2010)

As always I am looking for my fellow Tuggers for guidance.
I am booking online at Marriott.com to stay at the Maui Ocean 1 bedroom unit for a real special vacation with my family.  Is there a real great difference when booking the views at this timeshare?  I don't mind paying the extra money to get the "great view".  I have never been at this resort so I have nothing to compare.  I know I can also book gardenview but I am afraid I could get stuck one of the not-so-nice views which I am trying to avoid.

Also these rooms are in the older villas and I understand they do not have full kitchens.  Has anyone been here recently??  Is there any one building to request???


----------



## BocaBoy (Nov 21, 2010)

nbafan23 said:


> As always I am looking for my fellow Tuggers for guidance.
> I am booking online at Marriott.com to stay at the Maui Ocean 1 bedroom unit for a real special vacation with my family.  Is there a real great difference when booking the views at this timeshare?  I don't mind paying the extra money to get the "great view".  I have never been at this resort so I have nothing to compare.  I know I can also book gardenview but I am afraid I could get stuck one of the not-so-nice views which I am trying to avoid.
> 
> Also these rooms are in the older villas and I understand they do not have full kitchens.  Has anyone been here recently??  Is there any one building to request???



There is a huge difference in views between the various categories at the Maui Ocean Club.  If one were to pay to upgrade a view at any resort, this would be the one.  The ocean view units have very nice views, but the ocean front views are spectacular.  The Maui wing has no oceanfront units.  Either the Lanai or the Molokai wing would be fine.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Nov 21, 2010)

Oceanfront you're guaranteed a super view. Oceanview there is a good possibility that you're get a very nice view because the resort has alot of rooms with great oceanviews, however there is a chance you could get a obstructed ocean view on a lower floor perhaps.

I can guarantee if you got the nicest mountainview you wouldn't be dissatified because they also have some great views in that category, but again there is also the chance you could get a dumpster view, which overall MOC doesn't have alot of, but definitely some, as almost every resort does.

You don't say when you're going. In prime time you're less likely to get the best views because owners tend to use most in prime time and a renter is lower on the pecking order than owners.


----------



## GaryDouglas (Nov 21, 2010)

Here is a view of the resort map and the view designations for MOC...


----------



## raybrun (Nov 21, 2010)

*I own MOC OF and OV and in my opinion...*

Both are terrific (assuming you book as an legacy owner). Since they take good care of owners who book a year out, I often enjoy our high OV even better than our OF in the old bldgs. While the OF there is so close you feel like you can spit in the ocean, the view is just blackness at night. However,OV lookouts on the pool,falls and lights at night & beautiful views of ocean in the day.  Another problem with OF is that your balcony and living room bakes every afternoon from the due west sun. On the otherhand, if you like sitting on the balcony in mornings, you will never find anything like their OF anywhere!


----------



## nbafan23 (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks for all your help.  I am going to keep my reservation for the oceanfront since you have all convinced me it is a great view.


----------



## BocaBoy (Nov 22, 2010)

nbafan23 said:


> Thanks for all your help.  I am going to keep my reservation for the oceanfront since you have all convinced me it is a great view.



Good choice.  You will not be disappointed.


----------



## nygiants11991 (Nov 22, 2010)

GaryDouglas said:


> Here is a view of the resort map and the view designations for MOC...



On your resort map it shows "New Sport Court", is that up and functioning?  Last time I was there Jan 2009, it was not there.

I could wait to find out when I go back March 2011, but if you know that would be great.


----------



## GaryDouglas (Nov 22, 2010)

nygiants11991 said:


> On your resort map it shows "New Sport Court", is that up and functioning? Last time I was there Jan 2009, it was not there.


 
It looked functional the last couple times I was there, but did not see anyone using it...


----------



## nygiants11991 (Nov 23, 2010)

Gary when were you there last?  I could be wrong, but I dont' recall seeing it.


----------



## GaryDouglas (Nov 24, 2010)

Late May...


----------



## pspercy (Nov 24, 2010)

*Ocean View*

Ocean View, Molokai wing #7014.
They referred to it as "sunset view".


----------



## nbafan23 (Nov 24, 2010)

What a great photo!  I hope our view is just as great.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## GregT (Nov 25, 2010)

PSPercy,

That's a stunning view -- I would think you had many many pleasant hours on that balcony.  

A question if I could:  was that a 2BR or a 1BR?   There appear to be limited (5?) 2BR's OV in Molokai that would have that view, which is a fraction of the total (45?) 2BR OV's at MOC -- so truly a lucky find if that was a 2BR.

I'm always on the hunt for maximizing view opportunities -- thanks very much for posting that picture.  Please do let us know if that's a 2BR or a 1BR (and if a 1BR, how many units back from the front were you?).  Thanks again!

Best,

Greg


----------



## nygiants11991 (Nov 25, 2010)

We used our DC points for a Ocean Front Studio in March in the new tower.  
Do they lend/rent rackets for the court?


----------



## pspercy (Nov 25, 2010)

GregT said:


> PSPercy,
> 
> That's a stunning view -- I would think you had many many pleasant hours on that balcony.
> 
> ...




Hello
It was a 1br OV.
7014 is the second one back; 7011 is the OF corner unit; then 7013, 7014 which are 1br, then continuing back, 7015-7020 which are 2br. Similarly for 9th, 8th, 6th and fifth floors.
Below is a scan of the chart, not sure how it'll turn out


----------



## GregT (Nov 25, 2010)

PSPercy,

This is a great find (for me at least!) -- I'm always looking for superior view opportunities and that is a spectacular view.  I'm slowly figuring out what my room requests will be at Ko Olina/Waiohai/MOC.

If I'm reading my little MOC View chart correctly, there are 20 of these "Sunset View" 1BR's -- I'm thinking of those 1BR's in Molokai Tower that are within 5 rooms of OF (that's my arbitary designation -- others may be comparable).

There are approx (??) 90 total 1BR OV categories, so you've helped me at least to figure out what my room request would be if my lovely wife and I go to original tower MOC.

I've said this previously, so please forgive the duplication, but I also think a great view opportunity exists in Lahaina Villas Mountain/Garden View -- of the 20 rooms, 9 of them (6th floor and higher, on the south side) would be Ocean View on the North Side.  Great opportunity to request a beautiful view in Lahaina Villas.

Thanks also for the room map!

Best,

Greg


----------



## nygiants11991 (Nov 27, 2010)

GregT said:


> PSPercy,
> 
> If I'm reading my little MOC View chart correctly, there are 20 of these "Sunset View" 1BR's -- I'm thinking of those 1BR's in Molokai Tower that are within 5 rooms of OF (that's my arbitary designation -- others may be comparable).
> 
> Greg



What is this sunset view?  Is for renting only, I thought MOC only had Island, Mountain/Garden, Ocean view & Ocean Front views


----------



## GregT (Nov 27, 2010)

nygiants11991 said:


> What is this sunset view?  Is for renting only, I thought MOC only had Island, Mountain/Garden, Ocean view & Ocean Front views



Sorry for the confusion, in post #12 this appears to be an informal/unofficial name for these 1BR rooms in Molokai Tower -- great picture!

Thanks,

Greg


----------



## nygiants11991 (Nov 27, 2010)

GregT, I too am always looking for the views of the properties.  The scan is great, but unfortunately it is kind of blury on my computer how bout yours?


----------



## GregT (Nov 27, 2010)

nygiants11991 said:


> GregT, I too am always looking for the views of the properties.  The scan is great, but unfortunately it is kind of blury on my computer how bout yours?




NYGiants,

Agreed, between the blurry PDF and my own (poor) eyesight, no chance of reading the PDF.  I even downloaded it and tried to clean it up.

But, from comments and attempts at interpolation, I'm thinking these desirable 1BR OV's in Molokai are:

9th floor -- rooms 9013 and 9014 (and same for 8th/7th/6th/5th floors) -- these would be best as above the tree line

4th floor -- rooms 4012, 4013 and 4014 (and same for 3rd/2nd/1st floors)

Can anyone confirm my interpretation?

Thanks!


----------



## nygiants11991 (Nov 27, 2010)

GregT 
I PM'ed pspercy and he emailed a Tiff file to me I would be willing to pass on to an email address if your interested.


----------



## nygiants11991 (Nov 27, 2010)

Does anyone have a room\floor layout for the new buildings like the one pspercy posted?

My visit in March is OF in the new building.  Also when does the Marriot contact you for your room request?


----------



## GregT (Nov 28, 2010)

nygiants11991 said:


> GregT
> I PM'ed pspercy and he emailed a Tiff file to me I would be willing to pass on to an email address if your interested.



Thanks kindly for the offer, but Percy is also sending to me -- thanks again and please let me know if you get a similar room layout for Lahaina/Napili, per your other request.

All the best,

Greg


----------



## taffy19 (Nov 28, 2010)

nygiants11991 said:


> Does anyone have a room\floor layout for the new buildings like the one pspercy posted?
> 
> My visit in March is OF in the new building. Also when does the Marriot contact you for your room request?


I posted several floorplans here.

Also, here are the condo numbers for the oceanfront of the new Lahaina tower.

Here is the layout too of the resort and the view categories:


----------



## taffy19 (Nov 28, 2010)

Here are two views (#1 and #2) from the new Napili tower from condo #5301 and another one from #4313. The views from the 3BR condos are incredible. This is from the model unit from the sixth floor. I forgot to note the condo number.


----------



## larryallen (Nov 28, 2010)

We have been ocean front at Maui (old building) and it's worth the money!


----------



## NJDave (Jan 2, 2011)

I am confirmed into a one bedroom oceanfront unit for our trip this summer at MOC.

Any recommendations for a unit request?  It appears that there are not that many true one bedroom oceanfront units.  It is possible that I could get the lockoff portion of a two bedroom.  My preference would be to have a unit that faces Molakai and the sunsets but they appear to be the two bedroom units.  We had that view with our oceanview unit last trip. 

I put a request in for a high floor for now.


----------



## nygiants11991 (Jan 2, 2011)

NJDave said:


> I am confirmed into a one bedroom oceanfront unit for our trip this summer at MOC.
> 
> Any recommendations for a unit request?  It appears that there are not that many true one bedroom oceanfront units.  It is possible that I could get the lockoff portion of a two bedroom.  My preference would be to have a unit that faces Molakai and the sunsets but they appear to be the two bedroom units.  We had that view with our oceanview unit last trip.
> 
> I put a request in for a high floor for now.



Did you get the old or new section?  My DH & I are confirmed in a studio ocean front in the new building, We also are not sure what to request?  We own a M/G in the older section but bought into the DC and used the points to get a OF.


----------



## NJDave (Jan 2, 2011)

nygiants11991 said:


> Did you get the old or new section?  My DH & I are confirmed in a studio ocean front in the new building, We also are not sure what to request?  We own a M/G in the older section but bought into the DC and used the points to get a OF.



We are in the older section.


----------



## nygiants11991 (Jan 2, 2011)

NJDave, I think you will be very happy with your room.  We are in one of the new towers.  I am hoping the Lahaina tower and not the Napili.  The Napili is farther from the ocean.  But either way any room in hawaii is better than a room at home. Have a great time!


----------

